# WAP Enabled ********



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

Any plans for a possible WAP enabled site now we are on a new server?

Many forums I visit have this function enabled, it just helps when you are not in a 3G area and you want to access the forum...

I know loads will probably say no need with my iPhone or what not, and to be fair my BlackBerry Bold renders the pages well, but its just painfully slow on GPRS with all the graphics and ads loading...


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Currently not on the radar for development. Ill see if there is a PHPBB Plugin that can do it though.

Cheers

Jae


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

amiTT said:


> .. it just helps when you are not in a 3G area and you want to access the forum...


Get a life! :roll:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

i agree with ami, for those of us that spend 12 hours a day at work its a good idea, for those of you that sit at home with your pipe and slippers there is no need (hint hint)


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

I sit at work with my pipe and slippers surfing the forum actually.

So, you should get a decent job mate! :wink:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

so my job isnt great if i dont sit at a computer all day???


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Now now boys put the handbags away!


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)




----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

when browsing on my mobile i cant seem to post up a topic or reply.

i can do everything else but when i try and select the submit button nothing happens, any ideas?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I had that problem on my last phone.

No problem on the iPhone tho I have now.

I think it's just down to your phone not being made to be using the internet that much, and just not coping with the forum software.

Nick


----------



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

I had a similar problem on PayPal from my Nokia E51 - generally a very good browser, but trying to do a PayPal payment just sent it round in circles. So not isolated to this forum.


----------

